# IUI August /September 2016



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for people doing IUI during August/September 2016.

Good Luck!


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Is no one having IUIs this month? Its awfully quiet in here.


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm waiting for my period so I can get started with my next round. Despite checking every five minutes nothing is happening yet - I've had pains for days. Accordingly  to my clinic it should arrive sometime from Wednesday to Saturday.

I loathe waiting and it seems to be all I do at the moment!


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

It's nuts isn't it.. We pray that it doesn't come so we can get those bfps yet when we need it to hurry up... I hope it comes asap.x


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Well AF has finally arrived and I 'm booked in for my baseline scan on Saturday. I have everything crossed that this cycle proceeds and doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I had my scan this morning and although my lining was thick (10mm) everything else was okay so I'm starting on Gonal f 75iu again. The plan is to drop the dose if I develop more than 2 follicles. I've decided to do the injections earlier in the evening this time as I found they made me quite tired last time. Next scan and blood test on Wednesday.


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi all, 
I'm on day two of injections and hoping I manage to get to insemination.  If anyone fancy's a chat feel free to message me xx Good luck to all xx


----------



## GeeTurn-Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Good Luck ladies hope you all get your BFP


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Sands, congratulations on your weight loss. I've had to lose weight for treatment as well and I'm trying to keep up the healthy eating. I think we must be in sync with our treatment, I'm currently on day 5 of injections.I think my IUI will be Tuesday or Wednesday next week. I had bloods and a scan this morning, I have 6 follicles at 8mm, hopefully at least 4 will die off so I end up with one or two next week! Hope all is going well for you.

Gee-Turn Rob Thank you for your good wishes


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm currently waiting on my period, then hopefully IUI will be about 12 days later(as tested positive on clearblue ovulation on day 11 last month and the cycle I got pg with my daughter)
So looking at IUI around the 20th of September


----------



## Molly Elizabeth (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi all, I had iui in August and today had a seven week scan and saw the heartbeat  it was hard work to get there and I didn't have iui until day 29 of my cycle as it took a while for my egg to react to the drugs and grow. So what I want to say is good luck and don't give up xx


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Congratulations Molly.
I'm on CD26 and I believe AF is on its way. Damn it!
So I'm planning an IUI in Riga. I did all my checks in their IVF clinic, left DH's sperm in the freezer. So I was told to start taking Clomid on CD5-9, U/S on Cd10-11 and then a Pregnyl injection followed by IUI. It all sounds a bit of a rocket science, but probably is not as bad as IVF. And I have to say I'm absolutely petrified of IVF.
What to expect from IUI+Clomid+trigger shot? Side effects? When is trigger shot more likely to happen? What's the good size of follicles? I think I'm a bit afraid of the Unknown.


----------



## cerysmb (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello, I'm a newby  
I am having trouble with the jargon so bare with me! 
I'm having a baseline on Wednesday morning for IUI. I have only had 1 consultant appointment and that was back in May so I'm not 100% sure what to expect. 
I've had some set back because I fainted during my last two 'internal scans' and then had a hycosy. Everything came back ok and I was due to start IUI. THEN my smear ran out so had to wait for those results, THEN they came back with abnormal cells so needed a colposcopy (awful!) anyways - all is ok now. 
So... Baseline Wednesday, what happens then? I asked the nurse on the phone if that when I start injecting - she's said yes but I literally know nothing else. Any help is much appreciated  x


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Cerys, 
How exciting you got to baseline scan point. Have you not had your injections explained to you and how to inject?  Once you've had your baseline scan they tell you how much and which days to inject. The injection amounts might change your scans. Exciting times ahead. x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Rainbow, how are you getting on?

think I'm CD30 and 5 days of brown spotting which never happened before! Usually is 2 days prior AF. So not sure what's happening here and why! It's not even on panties, but it's kind of sitting inside. Sorry TMI! Feeling extremely tired and there's a sharp pain in my back, on the right. But not muscles, I believe. I have no idea. No any other symptoms. 
I'm also scheduled to fly to Riga to the clinic. To double check my Fallopian tubes and potentially have an IUI. But where's AF!?? Clomid is here but can't start till the ******* AF turns up. But is she!? As I said AF usually and regularly turns up 2 days after brown spotting/discharge. Has anyone else experienced this?
Also, made an appointment with a reflexologist (specialising in fertility) on Thursday. See what she can do for us. Has anybody else tried reflexology?


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Russkihope, thanks for asking 

I'm on CD4, so the waiting continues. I'm going to start testing around day 9 as I expect to test positive on day 11, so looking at doing IUI next Wednesday maybe??
Been a bit naughty and not really watched my diet, weight etc this time


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Rainbow, guess it will be the first IUI since your daughter was born?
I'm 40 and if AF turns up tomorrow (still waiting), I'm more likely to do my first IUI in Riga. And since I'm 40, do you think my first try of Clomid+trigger+IUI, could be successful? Never be in Clomid before, but I'm ovulating naturally and usually between CD14-17. So my nurse said I'd react to Clomid nicely and follies would look good too. But I just don't know. All I know I want it to happen soon for us! Big sigh


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Got AF this morning. Not sure what ideas spotting for 5 days. Hmmmm. Anyway it's here now. I'm ready for Clomid+trigger and IUI for my next cycle. So I'm off to Riga next Wednesday for check ups, scans, ultrasounds etc to. Will keep you posted from there. 

Cerys, hope it goes well today. 

Lis, how are you getting on? Did you have an IUI?


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi all, 

I've been reading loads of posts so I'm sure some of you ladies can help me out!

We are a same sex couple currently going to Homerton Hospital for fertility treatment, almost a year into the process we are now almost ready to commence with IUI as this is what's been recommended by the doctor before trying IVF. I have PCOS but we are planning to use drugs to help and DS from Cryrobank in the USA. Next week will be our counselling appointment followed by our final consulation with the doctor to see that all is well, although it has been so far. I have a few questions and would be grateful if anyone could help;

1. I am a 2 stone overweight but am actively losing weight, will this be a big issue? The doctor says no but we are self funding so I am skeptical that she just wants to take our £ lol. I am on track to be 1 stone lighter by the time we start treatment. 

2. I note that there is a strong NO EXCERCISE during the 2ww and that ladies should rest as much as possible. I have to go to work every day and have no way of taking annual leave for 2 weeks to stay on the sofa, as much as I'd love to. How much movement is ok? I have to take the tube to work each day so it's stressful to say the least...

3. I'm taking folic acid and vitamin D everyday, are there any other essential vits I should take? I stress on essential as they are bloody xpensive for decent ones and like I sad, we're self funding.

4. How long between the go ahead and actually starting treatment does it usually take?

Sorry for so many questions, hope I've not bombarded you guys!

Thanks in advance.

K x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Trying to find out if I'll need to do another scan after IUI? Does anybody know? Also is trigger shot done on day 10-11? I'll be taking Clomid 5-9 days. And US on 10-11 days. And wondering if they will do it on 10-11? And IUI 24-36 hours later, I read. Because I'm doing it abroad, wondering I can fly back 2 days after IUI instead of a week later. Can somebody advise, please


----------



## Rebecca_747 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi
I did my 5th IUI on Sept 5th.  My boobs were incredible sore up until this morning and I now feel like i'm going to get my period which is due Monday.  I don't think it's worked this time.  With my ex and IUI number 1, when I did conceive but sadly lost, I had sore boobs up until test day which I did 10 days past IUI.  I've woken up this morning and boobs almost feel normal.  This happened on the attempts that failed, so feel it's failed again.  Do you think all hope is lost?


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Russki, sorry not much help as I am doing an unmedicated IUI again, so no scans, triggers or anything for us

Rebecca, I would have caved and tested by now. With my daughter I tested positive on day 11 past IUI 

I can't believe I'm going to start testing for ovulation starting tomorrow...it's actually happening!


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Rebecca, how are you feeling now? 

Rainbow - very excited for you! 

I can't wait to get to the clinic on Wednesday, have a chat, explore the options, get scans and ultrasound. I'll be then on CD8. Will start taking clomid on Sunday. Not sure how I'm feeling about it all. Do you think, after 5 natural/unmediated cycles, I'm rushing into things? Shall I just carry on naturally? But I'm 40, and think, clomid/trigger/IUI might push things up a bit? And what would if IUI fails? Do I do it again? Or just taking clomid and natural DTD, or do I just start naturally again? I think I'm over analyzing right now. Having a conversation out loud with myself. Your comments/thoughts are welcome


----------



## liswaiting (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Kymwithfreckles,

I bet you are ecstatic to be almost ready to get started. It's such a long and frustrating process.  I don't think being 2 stone overweight should be a problem. Most clinics will offer treatment if your BMI is less than 30 although ideally it should be 25 or less.  I'm currently 2 stone overweight with a BMI of 28 and it hasn't been a problem.  I'm eating healthy and will hopefully lose more weight.

I tend to think the preconception vitamins are a huge rip off too. I take folic acid and a supermarket own brand multivitamin. I figure if I ever get pregnant I'll shell out for the expensive pregnancy ones.

Again I think with the exercise you are okay to do what you would normally do everyday - just don't go mad and run a marathon or lift tractors!

Every clinic is different as to when you can start but I hope you can get started soon.

Good luck

L 🙂


----------



## Rebecca_747 (Jan 19, 2016)

RusskiHope, the period pains seemed to have gone but a slight cramping in my tummy.

Rainbowmum, I was tempted but as I thought my period was coming I didn't bother as I thought all hope had gone.

I guess hope hasn't gone, lets see what happens this weekend.  Sometimes af comes early

xx


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

My BMI is 31 and the clinic has never said anything(neither did the clinic I conceived my daughter at 3 years ago)

Russki, given your age, maybe going for a medicated cycle is a good idea. I was 1 month shy off 31 when I fell pregnant with our daughter and I just turned 34, so going to try the natural IUI first. We checked my AMH levels 3 years ago and again this year and it's barely gone down(~14) so egg reserve is good. 
We can afford 2 cycles, but I'm sure we could find the money for one last one if they don't work, but then that's it! so maybe if two natural ones don't work we'd try a third and final medicated cycle with clomid. 
Is there a reason you're staying in Riga for so long? 
When I looked into having treatment at the Storkklinik the appeal was lower costs, but if I had to pay for flights and hotels for several nights, I'm sure money would be the same in the end as having treatment in the UK


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Rebecca, hope AF stays away for you! Fingers crossed!

Rainbow, I grew up in Riga, so I stil, got my dad and brother there,p. Lost my mum in November 2014. You can see from signature, when I mentioned bereavement. That was mum. Unexpected. That's I couldn't do anything in 2015, in terms of TTC etc. I'm still raw, don't get me wrong, but I've got my husband now and we want a baby. And given our age, we want to try everything and anything. Going to Riga clinic, also gives me a chance to see my dad and brother. Dad was aware of my plans going solo in 2014. But since I got married, and tried for 5 unsuccessful cycles, also told him about it.


----------



## Rebecca_747 (Jan 19, 2016)

13 days past iui and I got a bfn today


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

So sorry to hear it, Rebecca! Was the reading the same in your previous IUIs? I wonder if docs can provide some sort of an explanation for failing IUIs.

Taking my first ever Clomid tonight and got mixed feelings about it. But needs to be done, I guess. Hope I won't have noticeable side effects.


----------



## Rebecca_747 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks.  I'm hoping it's still too early.  Will do it again on otd (home test) which is Weds.  Still got cramping, it comes and goes which is very frustrating.  I started feeling a bit sick today, think my mind is playing tricks on me.  It does make me wonder why they aren't working.  When I went for scans they said my endometrium lining was good and uterus was fine.  I've been pregnant before, although I had lost them, so no reason why it shouldn't work.  Due af tomorrow so we'll see what happens tonight.  My cycles go from 26 days to 28 with the very occasional 32 days.  I will go for ivf next time and they know I ovulated early even after cetrotide so they can tweak my treatment.  Do you think there is a glimmer of hope?  Be honest x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't really know, Rebecca. I know we want to get pregnant and every time hoping it's our month now! But nature is cruel to us sometimes. I'm sure we all hate tww! And who discovered it!?? It plays with people minds! I know it's hard to do but maybe stop looking out for every single tiny symptom and distract yourself from all of this!? I know some ladies get BFP early in tww. But I'd still wait till either I get AF or miss it and then test. My acupuncturist always said to test after CD35. In previous couple of cycles I was checking and writing down every single symptom but I stopped it as it was driving me insane and anyway, every cycle turned out to be different! i might talk rubbish but don't want any ladies out there get stressed about it


----------



## Rebecca_747 (Jan 19, 2016)

Morning!  Sorry but what is cd35?  In my positive pregnancies I found out on day 10, with the ones that failed I got a negative and then af a few days later.  Due today and still nothing.  Another negative.  It maybe that I implanted late?  They say every pregnancy is different.  This is so hard as i'm doing this on my own using donor sperm.  I feel the extra pressure for it to work    42 and i'm not getting any younger!! Lol  Going to go to the gym to distract myself.  It's hard working shifts when eveyone is at work...  I can't just pick up the phone... You're right, time to chill.  I have found myself comparing and google is a nightmare!! Ha ha


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

CD35 - cycle day 35. Hopefully it's still early to say about AF and maybe there's still hope!
I k ow what you mean about working shifts, I had the same situation. Nobody was around, nobody to talk to. I'm still without a job but volunteering a lot. It would be nice talking on the phone sometimes instead of typing on here. Give me a shout if you want to call. PM me separately if you like. Still fx for you!


----------



## mamatobe2017 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Liswaiting, I'm slightly over 30 so the main thing is concentrating on losing it now!

Hopefully won't be too long after Christmas that we can begin x


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Meeting with my doctor last Wednesday went very well! Had a HSG check with dye for Fallopian tubes and they're both OPEN! My left which was blocked is absolutely OPEN!! And I'm growing 2 follicles, one is almost 10mm and the 2nd is 9x6mm! Waiting for a dominant one to grow up to 20mm. So far so good and relieved about the tubes. Oh and the doctor said I got a beautiful lining! She was very happy with it! A much better improvement from March and previous times when she checked. 
Had my 2nd ultrasound on Saturday, and got 3 follicles in total! 18, 17 and 15mm.  And tomorrow morning I'll be injecting myself with Ovitrelle And I'm scheduled for IUI on Monday, 1pm! DH flew over and we will use his fresh stuff. Doctor is very happy with my endometrium and lining.  Thickness of endometrium was 10.5mm. she keeps saying everything looks so beautiful inside! Fingers crossed for me!
All went well yesterday. 2 follicles grew to 20mm each! 3rd follicles was around 15mm, I believe. Risk/chance/potential of twins, doctor said. endometrium grew to 14mm thick. DH's washed sperm was high class! Doc was very happy with everything! Then they put me on a drip, and gave me more drugs to take till testing 2 weeks later.
HCG and progesterone blood tests need to be done on 10th and 12th receptively. Told my dad about the procedure and ask him not to ask me for updates or raise hopes or expectations. I'm very calm about it all. Love all scientific side of it all. One of my friends called me a geek! Haha also told my acupuncturist and she's very pleased with the results. Asked the doctor if she thought that acupuncture made any difference in how things are so far, she highly recommended to carry on with acupuncture, and I will. flying home tomorrow night, resume my volunteering which I've missed and starting a little part-time job at the local NHS hospital, as an administrator. This part-time job will allow me to move freely if needed a second IUI as I'll definitely coming back here. The care is just outstanding! Positive thinking is a must but won't be too upset as I've got a plan B and C if/when it comes to it. We've been checked out and we're not infertile which is a main thing. We're just giving a little nudge to make things happen sooner/quicker. Fingers crossed for us 

Rainbow, how are you doing? How was ovulation testing? Where are you at?


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Russki, that sounds very positive. So you had IUI yesterday? 

I'm at 6 days past IUI now


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes, it was yesterday! Flying home tomorrow night. 
How are you feeling, Rainbow?


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

It's a BFN for me


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Rainbow, sorry to hear it! What DPO are you? Are you ok? Silly question. Sending big hugs! 💐💐💐


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

14dpo/14dpiui so it was official test date today. 
I was a wreck, sobbing like mad 2 days ago, but have been 'ok' today

I think we've agreed we'll find the money for one more try...not sure how I will be if that doesn't work out either.

how about yourself?


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Im so sorry to hear it ! can lend it to you! I'm serious! 
My HCG and progesterone blood tests are booked for next Monday and Wednesday (in my London clinic) . Results will be ready in 3-4 hours on Monday. Won't be doing anything till then.


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck for today


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola lovely ladies, had my HCG and progesterone blood tests today and results came to me after 3 hours! With a little message:

Please find attached your results which are indicative of a positive pregnancy test. You can print this PDF file and pass to your GP/Midwife team.
NORMAL Progesterone levels during pregnancy:
1st trimester (weeks 1-12):
32.6-140 nmol/L

And my progesterone level - 131.9
And HCG - 100.9

I can not believe it! And still can't believe it!!! I'm in shock, I think!!!
Called my clinic in Riga, chatted with my nurse (told me to carry on with my vitamins which I'm still taking after IUI), and then with my acupuncturist! DH is over the moon! 
And I thought AF was coming as boobs became sooooo sore a couple of days ago! And nipples are sooooo sensitive! Don't even know dpos when I felt it as I've stopped following and monitoring symptoms. I haven't even POAS! 
My next HCG and progesterone blood tests are on Wednesday. Will report then.


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations to you!


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you, Rainbow! 
How are you feeling?


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

I think because we have decided to find the money for one more try I'm ok, but not sure what sort of a state I will be in if that one doesn't work


----------

